# Sonisphere Schweiz



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2009)

http://sz.sonispherefestivals.com/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr sag ich mal nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Update:


Neu bestätigt sind Amon Amarth & Lauren Harris




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Amon Amarth Die bekanntesten Vertreter des Wiking-/Pagan-Metal haben sich durch harte Arbeit zu einer der grössten Death Metal Bands etabliert. Über die Jahre entwickelte sich ihre Liveperformance zu einer wahren Macht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
DEVIL DRIVER spielt am diesjährigen Sonisphere Festival in Jonschwil. Devil Driver has always been a band on a three-pronged mission: Work hard, rock harder, and kick as many asses as possible in the process.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Metallica Buddy&#8217;s Volbeat haben zugesagt, sie rocken das Sonisphere Festival Schweiz 2010. Und das ist nicht das einzige. Seit gespannt auf noch mehr Acts in Kürze hier auf unserer Website. VOLBEAT Das Aushängeschild der dänischen Musikszene.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (29. Dezember 2009)

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINC

Metallica
Megadeath
Anthrax
Slayer
Heaven & Hell

was will man mehr?

Ich kanns gar nichtmehr abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Metallica
> Megadeath
> Anthrax
> Slayer
> Heaven & Hell






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Metallica
> Megadeath
> Anthrax
> Slayer
> Heaven & Hell



ach du heilige scheiße Oo
das ist krass :O


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2009)

Meine Mutter hats mir vor paar Stunden vorgeschlagen xD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Meine Mutter hats mir vor paar Stunden vorgeschlagen xD


Was das sie mit kommt? xD


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Was das sie mit kommt? xD



Nein, sie hat mir das gezeigt... und mitkommen wird sie auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Dezember 2009)

Weiss nicht ob ich auch hin gehe will. aber wie das aus sieht wird das das treffen der Schweizer Buffed user. xD


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin kein Schweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich schaue mal, ob ich Tickets bekomme. 
Aber das ist ja viel besser als Greenfield und Metallica will ich einfach einmal gesehen haben.


----------



## Alion (30. Dezember 2009)

Aber hallo! Tickets gleich bestellt als der Vorverkauf gestartet ist.
Ich muss nur noch meinen Chef davon überzeugen, dass ich an dem Tag frei bekomme.

Ich war da schon im 2008 als auch Metallica gespielt hat. Legendäres Konzert! Und mit diesem Lineup kann es nur besser werden.


----------



## Haxxler (30. Dezember 2009)

Wie sie alle Motörhead vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (30. Dezember 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Wie sie alle Motörhead vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (31. Dezember 2009)

Gibts noch Tickets? :< habs voll verpasst

hab Metallica im Juli live im Hallenstadion von den Sitzplätzen gesehen WAAAAAAAAAAGH NEED ERSTE REIHE


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Gibts noch Tickets? :< habs voll verpasst
> 
> hab Metallica im Juli live im Hallenstadion von den Sitzplätzen gesehen WAAAAAAAAAAGH NEED ERSTE REIHE


Ich hoffe es mal, denn ich habe auch noch keine.
Ich hätte aber noch nichts davon gelesen, dass es keine mehr gäbe.


----------



## Thoor (31. Dezember 2009)

Wenn mir mein Ticket klaust merk dir eins: *Ich find dich!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (31. Dezember 2009)

Ja es gibt noch Tickets ^^ Der Verkauf in Deutschland läuft ja erst Januar an, also wird es noch welche geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (7. Januar 2010)

mich kotzt es an dass es dieses Jahr nicht in meinem Heimatort stattfinden.. :/


----------



## Bernd Meier (13. Januar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> mich kotzt es an dass es dieses Jahr nicht in meinem Heimatort stattfinden.. :/



Tickets gibts ab heute unter.

quelle: http://www.ticket-news.de/sonisphere-festi...-mit-metallica/


----------



## Arosk (24. Januar 2010)

LINEUP GEUPDATED!

/push


----------



## Arosk (1. Februar 2010)

Geupdated!

/push


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Februar 2010)

ach du heilige scheiße
jetzt auch noch amon amarth :O
vielleicht wäre es doch noch einen gedanken wert da hinzugehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (1. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ach du heilige scheiße
> jetzt auch noch amon amarth :O
> vielleicht wäre es doch noch einen gedanken wert da hinzugehen
> 
> ...



Ich werde da sein.

Wenn du bei Metallica nicht an der vordersten Reihe tanzt sehen wir uns im Hinterhof!


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich werde da sein.
> 
> Wenn du bei Metallica nicht an der vordersten Reihe tanzt sehen wir uns im Hinterhof!



wenn überhaupt werde ich bei jeder band ganz vorne stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (1. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wenn überhaupt werde ich bei jeder band ganz vorne stehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lassen die dich mit 15 überhaupt alleine rein :< sonst kannste mit mir rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> lassen die dich mit 15 überhaupt alleine rein :< sonst kannste mit mir rein
> ...



da bin ich schon längst 16 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber danke fürs angebot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (1. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> da bin ich schon längst 16
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dachte mal ist 18 :< 
wir treffen uns aber trotzdem ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich will mal lachmann rl sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich wieder was für nachtschwärmer >: D


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> dachte mal ist 18 :<
> wir treffen uns aber trotzdem ne
> 
> 
> ...



pff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn du mich siehst hast du nichts mehr zu lachen >:3


----------



## Thoor (1. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> pff
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





LACHmann :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> LACHmann :>



das war der witz an der sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> pff
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


stimmt zwar aber das hätte dann andere gründe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

